# I need advice



## niceone (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone im thinking of buying a 2002 52 tt 1.8 quattro 2dr 225 its done 96k miles for £7495. What do i need to look out for and is this a reasonable price for the mileage. Any help would be gratefull cheers.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

check when the cambelt and waterpump was last done and obviously the service history


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 
I would try to get the price down at that milage it is a buyers market


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

